# Don Quixote grand pas de deux



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Your a person with a very broad taste if I may say so.


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> Your a person with a very broad taste if I may say so.


Why yes thank you i do enjoy french and itilian cuisine. along with japanese chinese-- and other assorted cuisines. ooohhh you mean the Ballet! was on face book


----------



## Zhdanov




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## jegreenwood

I think this was a "remix." I can't find any evidence that the Bolshoi incorporates Brahms into the Delibes score.


----------



## ldiat

jegreenwood said:


> I think this was a "remix." I can't find any evidence that the Bolshoi incorporates Brahms into the Delibes score.


ok i found this on google plus. someone posted it. sorry


----------



## jegreenwood

ldiat said:


> ok i found this on google plus. someone posted it. sorry


No problem - I was just surprised.


----------



## ldiat

and some one posted this one..


----------



## ldiat

i never watched ballet that much but this is nice stuff


----------



## ldiat

jegreenwood said:


> No problem - I was just surprised.


do you know the dancers in the last one i posted?


----------



## jegreenwood

ldiat said:


> do you know the dancers in the last one i posted?


Sorry - no. Maybe someone else here will.


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


> i never watched ballet that much but this is nice stuff


It's never too late to see the "light"


----------



## ldiat

yes thank yoiu


----------



## Zhdanov

back on topic... since Osipova was mentioned here, well, it is 10 years on from her debut as Kitri -


----------

